# Chaos-anti-tyranids



## Tom310 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok - 2013 people, and as part of the new year, I am starting a new anti-(insert enemy army) page for people to develop their tactics, perfect methods and maybe learn some new ways to kick ass at 40k 

I have been having some trouble to beat this other tyranid player at my local GW. What i would like to ask, is whether anyone has any good tactics against tyranids. Any battle experience, developed tactics or just ideas would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## thefallen (Sep 21, 2011)

for horde armies I like to use sound marines, hell chickens, autocannon havocs, obliterators, korne bikes with a korne deamon axe lord, defilers and terminators with combi- flamers(or plasmas). all of these work well. Or you could just take typhus and like 200 zombies.


----------



## Decadion (Feb 7, 2013)

I use Tau against Orks and always charge in to assault! :so_happy:
(Joke)


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I am a tyranid player, and know many of the weaknesses of my own army - what does your opponent usually run? 

However, here are some general tips.

Shoot at the synapse (unless there are more then 3 synapse creatures, then it doesn't matter as much) and stay as far back as you can for as long as you can. 

For instance, say you have a bunch of normal CSMs in rhinos. Don't deploy in your rhino and instead sit further back (but hopefully in range with your bolters 1st turn). Or deploy in your rhino, move up 6 and then shoot at full range. Second turn, walk back 6 inches, bolter volley again. Try high strength and high AP weaponry against MCs. Try to ground a flyrant - that STR 9 hit sucks. Use the helldrake to either baleflame the swarms and vector strike MCs. 


Also, if you use havoks, perhaps deploy them away from the rest of your army. I played against BT a bit ago and he bunched up his army, meaning I could send everything I had at one corner - huge mistake for him. After the game I told him he should have deployed his 3 landspeeders 48 inches away and in a different corner because I would have either dedicate a couple of units that direction or get hit with missiles all game. Tyranids work best when they can have a concentrated assault. Whenever I divide my tyranids it is a tougher battle for me. They need each other to support one another. Whether it be for an MC to smash through the really tough stuff or the gaunts to tar-pit deathstarts. tyranids utilize target saturation and if you force them to split in half, well their target saturation is fucked and they don't have the range nor BS to compete with an enemy on two different sides. If they have to face two different sides, they will have to split their forces, while you being CSMs have the range to support your divided forces.

Hope that all makes sense


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

In the game I played Saturday (1200 points), I can vouch for what lockeF said. I infiltrated a squad of noise marines opposite my main force and the 'nid player focused on them first, leaving my missile launcher havocs, autocannons, and psykers (two thousand sons and Ahriman) to tear up his advance. The Carnifex wrecked my predator and a havoc squad, but died quickly to psychic scream when Ahriman confronted it, and the rest of his forces had a hard time against the hail of fire I threw at him.


----------

